# CPU at 100% use

## silwerspawn

Hey

I having some trouble after updating my gentoo system.

my cpu dont idle, it's at 100% all the time, and i cant seem to find any processes that uses that much cpu at all

what can i do to make it idle again?

i have an IBM T43P

----------

## elgato319

Maybe some process crashed and created a zombie?

Did you reboot once?

show us some 'top' (sorted by cpu und mem) and 'ps ax' output

----------

## silwerspawn

It's my laptop so it has been rebooted lots of time.

is there an easy way to show you the  top of the cpu mem ? it's changing all the time

----------

## silwerspawn

but heres the ps ax output

```

  PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND

    1 ?        Ss     0:00 init [3]         

    2 ?        RN     0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

    3 ?        S<     0:00 [events/0]

    4 ?        S<     0:00 [khelper]

    5 ?        S<     0:00 [kthread]

   77 ?        S<     0:00 [kblockd/0]

   78 ?        S<     0:00 [kacpid]

  189 ?        S<     0:00 [ata/0]

  190 ?        S<     0:00 [ata_aux]

  191 ?        S<     0:00 [ksuspend_usbd]

  194 ?        S<     0:00 [khubd]

  196 ?        S<     0:00 [kseriod]

  217 ?        S      0:00 [pdflush]

  218 ?        S<     0:00 [kswapd0]

  219 ?        S<     0:00 [aio/0]

  751 ?        S      0:00 gnome-terminal

  753 ?        S      0:00 gnome-pty-helper

  754 pts/0    Ss     0:00 bash

  755 ?        S      0:00 gnome-terminal

  756 ?        S      0:00 gnome-terminal

  816 ?        S<     0:00 [vesafb]

  865 ?        S<     0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

  866 ?        S<     0:00 [scsi_eh_1]

  929 ?        S<     0:00 [kpsmoused]

  930 ?        S<     0:00 [exec-osm/0]

  947 ?        S<     0:00 [ac97/0]

  961 ?        S<     0:00 [kjournald]

 1145 ?        S<s    1:12 /sbin/udevd --daemon

 1328 ?        S      0:01 /usr/bin/gdm

 2493 tty7     Ss+    0:50 /usr/bin/Xorg :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth -no

 2580 ?        S      0:00 /bin/bash /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher

 2920 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

 3050 ?        S<     0:00 [pccardd]

 3063 ?        S      0:01 /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/thunderbird-bin

 3319 ?        S<     0:00 [cqueue/0]

 3476 ?        S<     0:00 [khpsbpkt]

 3497 ?        S<     0:00 [block-osm/0]

 3551 ?        S      0:00 [pciehpd_event]

 3556 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/thunderbird-bin

 3557 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/thunderbird-bin

 3594 tty1     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

 3595 tty2     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

 3596 tty3     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

 3597 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

 3598 tty5     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

 3599 tty6     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

 3626 ?        S<     0:00 [krfcommd]

 4138 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/thunderbird-bin

 5044 ?        S      0:00 /bin/bash /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher

 5407 ?        S      0:45 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

 6197 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

 6198 ?        S      0:08 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

 6677 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

 7916 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

 8032 ?        S<     0:00 [kjournald]

 8736 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

 8737 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

 8858 ?        Z      0:00 [netstat] <defunct>

 9235 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

10388 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

10533 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/gdm

11975 ?        Ss     0:00 gnome-screensaver

15871 ?        Ss     0:00 gnome-session

16828 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session

17217 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 4 --print-add

17369 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

17747 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

17756 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2 5

18251 ?        Ss     0:44 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

18654 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon

18656 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon

18890 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/acpid

19165 ?        S      0:03 /usr/libexec/gam_server

19384 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon

19385 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon

20219 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system

20488 ?        S<     0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

20489 ?        R<     0:00 /sbin/modprobe -q snd_mtpav

20512 ?        R<     0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

20513 ?        R<     0:00 /bin/bash /lib/udev/modprobe.sh snd_serial_u16550

20514 pts/0    R+     0:00 ps ax

20667 ?        Ss     0:02 /usr/bin/metacity --sm-client-id=default0

21576 ?        Ss     0:01 gnome-panel --sm-client-id default1

21678 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/libexec/bonobo-activation-server --ac-activate -

21746 ?        Ss     0:04 nautilus --no-default-window --sm-client-id default2

21766 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/bonobo-activation-server --ac-activate -

21767 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/bonobo-activation-server --ac-activate -

22156 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon

22625 ?        Ss     0:00 gnome-power-manager

23904 ?        S      0:00 nautilus --no-default-window --sm-client-id default2

24342 ?        S      0:01 /usr/libexec/wnck-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GN

24551 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/mapping-daemon

25311 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/cpufreq-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID

25313 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/multiload-applet-2 --oaf-activate-iid=OA

26615 ?        S      0:00 [pdflush]

27282 ?        Ss     0:01 /sbin/dhcpcd -h ReSpawn-Laptop -N -Y eth0

28187 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/notification-area-applet --oaf-activate-

28189 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/clock-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:G

28191 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/mixer_applet2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:

28193 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/battstat-applet-2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAF

28515 ?        S      0:00 conky

31599 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/gdm

```

----------

## elgato319

```

8858 ?        Z      0:00 [netstat] <defunct>

```

can you try to kill this zombie?

start 'top' and press 'Shift + m' to sort memory usage 'Shift + P' to sort CPU usage

----------

## silwerspawn

i have just found that it's a modprobe problem... i have a lot op modprobe's starting and stopping all the time.. 

what can it be, because now im lost! ??

----------

## silwerspawn

for some reason i cant kill that "Zombie" :S

----------

## silwerspawn

```

Name               PID      CPU%      MEM%

firefox-bin        5407     1.40      5.62

Xorg               2493     1.00      2.98

gam_server         19165    0.40      0.14

thunderbird-bin    9442     0.20      3.68

conky              26515    0.20      0.34                     

```

----------

## silwerspawn

```

Name             Status    PID      CPU%      MEM

nautilus         sleeping  21746    0         9.8 MiB

gnome-terminal   sleeping  751      0         6.6 MiB

gedit            sleeping  9672     0         6.1 MiB

gnome-panel      sleeping  21576    0         3.7 MiB

```

----------

## DirtyHairy

AFAIK, you're not supposed to be able to kill zombies; they are dead child processes whose parents have not yet read their exit status, for a better explanation see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process What's your typical top output, especially the third line showing CPU usage?

----------

## eccerr0r

Actually I see that netstat zombie quite frequently, and I think it's parent is mozilla/firefox...  hasn't caused a problem for me yet...

is it your CPU being used 100% or is the load average >1.00? Bit of a difference there.

The modprobes getting stuck is an issue, anything in dmesg indicating what it was last doing?  perhaps it got stuck trying to detect a peripheral or something...

----------

## bag

Are you running any firefox extensions?

Some of them are known to leak memory or use CPU time if left on for some time...  There's a page about known issues with them (and the main culprits - plus workarounds) somewhere on the mozilla website...

I had a problem for a while with a Forecastfox extension that meant that if I left Firefox open for over 24 hours, it slowly worked up until around 90% of CPU time was used...  same issue in both Windows and Linux as far as I remember.

Anyway, worth checking out if you can't track down other more likely culprits.

Cheers.  

Mark.

----------

## franco972

  Hi there,

I have HP dv6000 amd64 laptop with sabayon on it. At first it worked just fine but recently system seems overloaded with ksoftirqd consuming resources. How can I fix it??[/quote][/topic]

----------

